# How Soon?



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

How soon should you (on average) start to feel better on 20mg Methimazole?

I've been on it a week tomorrow and don't feel any better. In fact, I have new symptoms. I'm getting horse, I feel like I have a lump in my throat sometimes, and my thyroid aches. I have a weird taste in my mouth, every muscle and joint in my body hurts, and my ears hurt. I don't know if my ears are part of this or that is just allergy. My throat is starting to hurt, I think.

I've told my endo, but he doesn't seem to think its a big deal. Just told me to wait until next Friday & have labs draw. That will be 2 weeks on the Methimazol. Is that normal?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I didn't feel any relief right off, and phoned my GP. He used the dosage to 15mg three times a day. Are you taking a beta blocker too?


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes. I'm taking 100mg of metoprolol too.

He has me taking the Methimazole in one dose. At the same time as my beta-blocker.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

That is a low dose of ATD.


----------



## BreZeee (Apr 16, 2014)

Did anyone get hair loss while on Methimazole?? Im nervous!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Have you had any lab work while on methimazole? Do you feel any better?


----------



## Junejan20 (Apr 22, 2014)

I am on 30 mg Carbimazole, which I believe is equivalent to methimazole, depends on where you live in the world, I have been taking it for 2 weeks & I now feel about the same as when I started it except I have more muscle weakness now. My sister said it took 6 weeks for her levels to come down. Scary as I want to return to work.
My levels were 
TSH <0.02
fT3 37.3
fT4 >100 ( off the scale!)
I felt like I got worse but now am getting a little better.

I hope this helps to know there doesn't seem to be a quick fix, not with medication any way.

Regards June


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Could you post the ranges for each of those lab results? Since you're in NZ, they might be very different from what we see in the US or the UK.


----------



## Junejan20 (Apr 22, 2014)

I haven't got the lab results, these were figures included on the hospital discharge form. I will try & get the labs.
Thanks.


----------

